# Gentoo boox in a windows based network.

## Ghostcore

Hello All i am still rather new to linux but so far loving it.

I will get right to the subject at hand. I have a desktop machine I have setup with gentoo.

however the rest of my network is a windows based network

I have an xserve which hosts the raid and several win boxes with server 2003 on it

id like to be able to access my gentoo box from any of these clients (eg access a directory where ill store my backup files id also like the gentoo box to be able to access any of the windows systems

i am not sure in the slightest how to do this or what software needs to be used.

I am not looking for a hand holding  just a point in the right direction.

Thanx again

----------

## krinn

emerge, google.... for samba (not the dance)

----------

## Ghostcore

=( but i Like to dance......

----------

## Ghostcore

hmmm guess I do need a little guidance and I should start by being as detailed as possible.

What I have:

1x gentoo linux box

several windows box's

an xserve

a few win 2k3 server boxes

What I want to do:

1. all windows based machines to have access to a directory on the gentoo box this directory will reside on my gentoo users home directory

2. able to access all windows based machines and xserve from the gentoo box

3. able to remote into the gentoo box and from there access my internal network.

1 and 2 are critical 3 is a personal luxury.

I am not to concerned with printing from the gentoo box as anything we print is done through more dedicated equipment (were a printing facility)

I basically want this gentoo box to act as a file server and web server for some internal development projects and we are until I showed up a pure windows based environment (minus the xserve)

a lot of the samba documentation is varying in age and usability is there a more focused document for what i am trying to do?

----------

## cwr

Well, I just emerged Samba and then read through the sample /etc/samba/smb.conf

and adjusted it to my requirements.  If you aren't dealing with the more advanced

windows domain nameserver stuff, and are just exporting directories and printers,

it's pretty straightforward.

Will

----------

## gerdesj

To get running reasonably quickly with a few users and no Active Directory:

Don't set any fancy USE flags for smaba eg ads, ldap etc

#emerge samba

#smbpasswd -a <username>      (do this for all Windows users - make sure they have Unix accounts first)

Make sure the passwords and the workgroup is set to the same for both Samba and Windows machines

Add shares to samba:

[<share name>]

   path = /<directory>/<to>/<share>/

   read only = no

etc etc

If you have an AD, then its actually even easier.  Post back and I'll give you the easy AD setup.

Cheers

Jon

PS Look into SWAT (set "disabled=no" in /etc/xinet.d/swat and "only from = 0.0.0.0" (or your network)) it make life easier and has links to the docs.

----------

